# Spring bite is on!, 3â€”10â€”18



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Was on the water a bit after sunset and the fish were feasting! The shad hatch must've happened, or something, not sure what they were, but looked like millions of tiny shads in the water... Bite wasn't fast and furious but it was hot and heavy for several hours.
We had a constant falling tide, tons of bait in the water, fishing around mud and structure.
I am surprised we were able to get them to bite with all the bait in the water, but my mad skills and dedication helped me coax a few of these spotted beauties into swallowing my bait. 
Bait of choice were large tails and other large plastics, something to differentiate from the hat hatch, which really struck me as odd, and opposite from what I've came to known. Maybe mullet were down below and the small shads were up top, but they were thick... Tons of fish everywhere, and left them biting. 
Didn't take many pics, but saved our 2 man limits for some neighbors. I released a fish right at 24 after we caught our limit and the rest of our fish were around 17 to 18.










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

Get em Joey! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Slayer21SCB said:


> Get em Joey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We've been putting on a clinic the past few trips brotha, limits the past two trips. No pics or report last trip, since I just threw everything back, and I feel report's without pics suck haha

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Joey. Good to see you strokenem brotha!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think I've ruined my neighbor because he's new to this kind of fishing and will expect it everytime now haha

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice haul!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

